# Straight bit to "flush trim"



## WoodCrusher (Mar 27, 2015)

Is it possible to use a straight bit with an edge guide instead of using a flush trim bit? I don't have a flush trim bit at the moment so I am looking to improvise.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WoodCrusher said:


> Is it possible to use a straight bit with an edge guide instead of using a flush trim bit? I don't have a flush trim bit at the moment so I am looking to improvise.


sometimes..
can you describe your set up and what you are trying to do???

router mounted edge guide or clamp on or straight edge???


----------



## WoodCrusher (Mar 27, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> sometimes..
> can you describe your set up and what you are trying to do???
> 
> router mounted edge guide or clamp on or straight edge???


I have some oak trim joined and glued to the bottom of a cherry table top. The oak trim is protruding out around 1/16 of an inch. I want to get rid of that 1/16 and make it flush with the top. 

I have a router mounted edge guide that I was thinking using.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WoodCrusher said:


> I have some oak trim joined and glued to the bottom of a cherry table top. The oak trim is protruding out around 1/16 of an inch. I want to get rid of that 1/16 and make it flush with the top.
> 
> I have a router mounted edge guide that I was thinking using.


risky business to get it perfect...
I wouldn't attempt it w/ anything less than a bit that has a top bearing on it... 
for 20 bucks.. why gamble...

Freud Tools


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

It is very doable, I trim my solid surface tops like this all the time. I use a 2" straight bit with a straight edge clamped to the top.


----------

